# Esquema de sintonizador Inkel TD2010 o Sherwood LXI TR6023



## jubiloso (Nov 7, 2015)

Estoy buscando el esquema del sintonizador, de marca INKEL, mod. TD2010, pido por FAVOR si alguien pudiera facilitarme dicho esquema, doy las GRACIAS por adelantado y en espera de respuesta, desde ESPAÑA envío mis mejores saludo a todos los foreros.

La pega que tengo con el sintonizador es la siguiente:
El sintonizador funciona, el frecuencímetro también, sintoniza muy bien las emisoras, pero no se enciende el piloto del decodificador que indica que esa emisora es estereo, tiene un botón estereo/mono, si lo pulsas para que sea estereo no hay sonido en los canales, pero si lo pulsas para mono se oye por los dos canales, (en ambos casos el piloto indicador de estereo no enciende), con vuestro consejo sabré por donde van los tiros, por eso necesito el esquema, en espera de vuestra respuesta y dando las gracias envío un saludo para todos.


----------



## ninodeves (Nov 9, 2015)

es un botón ó es un pulsador,no es lo mismo,uno es un simple impulso que va al integrado y selecciona y el otro es un simple interruptor,si es el otro tendras que cambiarlo por otro interruptor y si es el primero lo mas seguro es que tengas que cambiar el integrado que controla el estéreo,saludos.


PD:vas a tener suerte,vas a poder comprar uno por 15€ y evitar el arreglo

http://www.milanuncios.com/sindonizadores-de-radio/inkel-td-2010-137540177.htm


----------



## jubiloso (Nov 10, 2015)

GRACIAS ninodeves por tu respuesta, lo del botón estereo/mono es un interruptor, (no pulsador), en cuanto al decodificador, ya comente que el piloto de estereo no se enciende en ninguna posición, no tengo ni idea de que integrado es, por eso pido si alguien tiene el esquema y me lo quiere mandar, ya que mi intención es repararlo porque lo quiero vender.
SALUDOS


----------



## sergiot (Nov 10, 2015)

No es sencillo la reparación de esa etapa, por suerte nunca me toco reparar ninguno con problemas en la codificación estéreo, hay muy poco por medir, la multiplexación es bastante compleja, pero empezaría por ver si los 19Khz se están generando, creo que era esa frecuencia o ronda por ahí.


----------



## jubiloso (Nov 11, 2015)

Hola sergiot, agradezco tu interés en tratar de solucionar la pega, los conocimientos míos en electrónica son limitados ya que lo tengo como hoby, con un esquema me aclaro más, por eso digo lo de conseguir el esquema, esperare por si algún forero que no lo haya leído casualmente pudiera proporcionarme dicho esquema, no obstante quiero agradeceros el interés mostrado en aconsejarme, quedo a la espera con mis mejores saludos para todos.


----------



## jubiloso (Nov 18, 2015)

Hola a todos, parece ser que es dificil de conseguir el esquema del sintonizador inkel td2010, según me han comentado parece ser que es el mismo que el sintonizador SHERWOOD  LXI TR6023, alguien puede tener dicho esquema, en espera de respuesta y dando las gracias saludo a todos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 19, 2015)

ninodeves dijo:


> es un botón ó es un pulsador,no es lo mismo,uno es un simple impulso que va al integrado y selecciona y el otro es un simple interruptor,si es el otro tendras que cambiarlo por otro interruptor y si es el primero lo mas seguro es que tengas que cambiar el integrado que controla el estéreo,saludos.
> 
> 
> PD:vas a tener suerte,vas a poder comprar uno por 15€ y evitar el arreglo
> ...


Lastima jo morar tan lejos  si fuese aca por mi latitudes sin dudas algun conprava ese en un atmo sin nin pensar   .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jubiloso (Nov 19, 2015)

GRACIAS Daniel Lopes por tu consejo, indudablemente es un buen precio pero necesito el esquema para repararlo, ya que si lo consigo y lo reparo es para venderlo, ya que tengo otro parecido en mi equipo de música y claro no voy a tener dos sintonizadores, como he dicho en el post anterior también me serviría el esquema de un  SHERWOOD LXI TR6023, ya que parece ser el mismo aparato pero con distinto nombre, en fín, seguiré esperando, repito, GRACIAS por tu comentario.
SALUDOS


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 19, 2015)

jubiloso dijo:


> GRACIAS Daniel Lopes por tu consejo, indudablemente es un buen precio pero necesito el esquema para repararlo, ya que si lo consigo y lo reparo es para venderlo, ya que tengo otro parecido en mi equipo de música y claro no voy a tener dos sintonizadores, como he dicho en el post anterior también me serviría el esquema de un  SHERWOOD LXI TR6023, ya que parece ser el mismo aparato pero con distinto nombre, en fín, seguiré esperando, repito, GRACIAS por tu comentario.
> SALUDOS


 Don jubiloso lo equipo bueno te puede fornir valiosas informacioes por conparación entre los circuitos del decoder estereo con lo otro que tiene lo problema  donde lo bueno es enpleyado como su referenzia , y convengamos 15 euros es diñero para conpra caramelos , jajajajajajajajajajajaja. 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

